# Aquamarine colorants



## Linda Carney (Oct 27, 2007)

Anyone know where to find a aqua blue aquamarine. There was a colorant that was shared when everyone was doing salt bars. I don't think it is the Hydrated Chromium green. It looks lighter than the regular blue that Brambleberry carries. Help, I want to order more for myself!

Thanks!
Linda


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

I emailed you Linda, it is the hydrated chrome green...
Brambleberry carries it, and it makes an aqua color, depending on how much you use
Barbara


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I just mix green and blue for mine.


----------



## Linda Carney (Oct 27, 2007)

Yes Barbara, Vicki did have the hydrated chrome green and I do like that one. There was another baggie of collorant that was a more dark turquoise color. For those of you who use the aquamarines -- is the blue powder dark blue or is it more of a dark turquoise? I have only used the rose clay for color and various herbs. I made a salt bar that Vicki had given me some color for and want to duplicate it. -- Linda


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I had though I had gotten the blue from Barb, or perhaps it was Sara, I only used it one time to make the layers salt bar, which I tried to swirl  It is definetly blue in the baggy, but I don't think it ever had writing on it like Barb puts when she sent me the green (which I order now it's so nice).

Does anyone remember who made the salt bar in the swap several swaps back? What color was that in the bar, because the blue soaps nearly the same color. It is very blue in the baggy. Vicki


----------



## Linda Carney (Oct 27, 2007)

I ordered the blue Ultramarine from Brambleberry yesterday -- we'll see if that one is it or not.

Vicki -- what color is the red powder? It is so neon! It is great to have so many experienced people all in one place that don't mind sharing! It sure has saved me many mistakes!!

Linda


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Neon Red  The Dragons Blood discoloring really tones it down, but in regular soap it's way too much for anything I can do. I don't know a soul who really LOVES the red they use, it's like having to find the exact right coconut  The vampire Red Mica works great for now, and I do love the red from Peacock Colors. But it really isn't the blood red I want because of what goatmilk does to the PH and the Dragons Blood darkening it even more. vicki


----------



## Linda Carney (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: Ultramarine colorants*

I am still wanting to know where I can buy the sample that was sent by someone during the salt bar craze. I bought Brambleberry's Ultramarine Blue and Hydrated Chrome Green, but alas, the sample is not dark enough to be the medium blue that BB sells. Someone has to know! Please HELP!










Linda


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

http://www.chemistrystore.com/content-1-74734.html

http://www.pjsoaps.com/1SamplerPacks.html

aquamarine blue soap pigments

Google this.....

And before you order tell me I need some pink and red  vicki


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Linda,
Is that middle bag aqua mica? If so BB aqua mica morphs into a great purple! It's what I use for purple now! The only purple I can count on thus far isn't purple to start with!


----------



## Linda Carney (Oct 27, 2007)

The bag in the middle has a non shiny powder in it, I really don't think it is mica. Looks like a long road to finding it though! Did someone do a custom blend of the darker blue, titanium oxide and the hydrated chrome green? To me though, this powder looks solid and not mixed. Thanks! And so the quest continues....

Linda


----------



## Linda Carney (Oct 27, 2007)

I finally found a source for the "neon blue" that I have been hunting. TKB Trading, LLC has it along with a number of other odd colors. I got 8 oz for 15 dollars and had it in hand 4 days later. Just in case anyone else may be looking for that perfect sky blue for salt bars etc.

http://www.tkbtrading.com/category.php?category_id=36&page=g

They are running a special with 2 dollar shipping.

Linda


----------

